# Primarchs



## chaosfaction (Apr 13, 2007)

I found this encyclopedia site which has a lot of info about warhammer and warhammer 40k. While going through the list of Primarchs I noticed that the list was missing two primarchs. It was missing the primarch of blood ravens and the primarch of another legion. Can anyone tell who are the two missing primarchs.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

NO. its a piece of fluff that no one knows the answer to.

For some reason, after the heresy it was noticed that the 2nd and 11th leigon were missing, expunged from all records. This is the reason 2 of the primarchs are missing. 

as for blood ravens, they arent first founding and dont have a primarch. they were created just for the DOW video game.


----------



## chaosfaction (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

But, if you read the books, the blood ravens have no idea where they came from, founding chapter,first master ect. they could be a founding legion.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Its generally assumed however that the Blood Ravens are a second founding chapter of either the Blood Angels or the Raven Gaurd. Games Workshop has left the 2nd and 11th legions spots open to encourage fans to create their own Legions and Primarchs without having to take parts from 1st founding chapters.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweet. We can blag our Legion as one of these then and create a Primarch!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea, I am the only person who knew that?

I thought everybody knew about it?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I knew that, and i thought it was really pretty obvious. Same as in World of darkness they always leave stuff uncharted so as not to totally dispell any chance of creativity


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd say the Blood Ravens are *not* founded from BA since they don't show evidence of red thirst or black rage.

chances are they're from Ultras stock. Ultramarines have the sluttiest geneseed in the Empire.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

blood ravens are a total shit chapter. they look shit and their fluff is shit too.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Of course another rumored origin is that they are of THOUSAND SONS geneseed.

Not sure how or why that would be permitted by the Powers That Be in the Imperium though...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Care to elaborate on that shit?

Incidentally, I think I might update my sig to include that line about ultramarine geneseed...I'm rather proud of that one. but then you end up looking like a dick if you quote yourself. Ah well


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree with you about the blood angels thing, that what people assue though because of the name. My money is on Ultramarines stock mixed with a small amount of Raven Gaurd.

And yes the Ultramarines do have the sluttest geneseed in the Imperuim. They make Britany Spears look like a Sister of Battle.

There you go you can quote that and not look like a dick. :wink:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

what bout the lamentors they erased the red thirst from ttheir geneseed of course it possibly could have saved them from being ripped apart tyranids

but back to the point yeah i think its to inspire either that or there are some sort of xenos corrupted space marines that the inquisition wiped from memory :?: 

C'tan corrupted space marines...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I wasn;t aware the Lamentors were blood angels. In any event, if it's something that could have been replicated, the other chapters would have done it's insanely dangerous.

As for C'tan...I'd see a more recent chapter falling to them maybe, but as I recall, the C'tan were out of action for eons until just very recently, and those records were about first founding chapters.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah spose but what bout the void dragon remember theres speculation that ferrus manus had a encounter with it so it could have been awake remember we don't know much about the outsideror the void dragon


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ferrus mannus killed the wyrm thing (note NOT ctan) and thats the reason he could regenerate. that has nothing to do with a ctan dedicated chapter as that was dead long before marines were widespread. 

it is very unlikely that a marine chapter would fall to ctan, it is more likely that they would be used by the deciever for his gain. they vary rarely fall to schaos, but then again chaos has a seductive side that the necronyr do not have.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, but there's a rumor that the Wyrm was a C'tan consturct (it's described as having a skin of metal that could bend and twist like skin *Cough*necrodremis*Cough*)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i mentioned that in my previous post albeit not very well. it was something infected with the necron virus. that does not mean that it is a ctan trying to eat chapters of space marine now is it?

to but this thread back on subject, the primarchs of the 2nd and 11th leigons are lost. this may be to create creativity, but a sensible player will know to not to mess with those 2 leigons fluff anyway. that would be considered fluff suicide. it is just another thing in the 40k universe that gw wil not release to keep us guessing. in order to discuss the primarchs without derailing a thread, i have started a thread in the fluff section

im pretty sure that the original question has been answered fully, now this thread is dragging on to a slow and painful death. please, leave it alone and let it die.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just because the topic of conversation has drifted to another subject doesn't mean it isn't a valid thread anymore. 

Edit: By the way, I think we need a standardized moderator title, or at least prefix of some sort. Makes it easier to tell when a real mod is posting vs someone trying to be one.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Settle both of you, lets not turn this place into most of the other forums on the net.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

To bring the thread back onto (its new) subject, does anyone have any theories/feelings about blood ravens?

cccp_one had a lot of bad names to call them but when asked to elaborate he decided to try and kill the thread. Myself, I haven't played much DoW, so my opinion of them is neutral, but the fact that they have a somewhat mysterious background makes them at lealst more interesting than the ultramarines.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

you guys totally lost me.
I think the blood ravens had something to do with the blood angels, not a succesor chapter, but closely allied. They do have furioso dreads right?


----------



## DarastrixLeigon (Apr 12, 2007)

That may be but that still doesn't explain everything, theres just way to much of a gap. They have got to come up with somthin better than just questions and mysteries or it would burn itself out way to quickly and then they go the way of the rainbow warriors....

I think it a calmanatoin of the BA and RG in principle but not in actuality. Me thinks that they came from one of the forgotten legions but for some reason they forgot their lineage but thats more of facts than personality, but im thinking they turned and then switched back at the time of the heresy


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i didnt decide to try and kil the thread because i couldnt explain myself. thats just silly. i merely pointed out that in a thread about the missing primarchs we are talking about blood ravens. that is all.

A mixture of geneseed s highly probable for the blood ravens. it would explain the high amount of psykers they have, and their inability to sleep. as with the lamenters mentioned earlier, a mixture of geneseed makes for an unstable chapter.

i dont know where they came from, and to be honest i dont care. they were created for DOW, so obviously gw couldnt think of/be bothered to come up with a proper background for then. I would say they are almost certianly not a first founding chapter. 

Each primarch has his own unique quality and fault - for axample angron was an awesome fighter, but impatient. Robute gulliman observed the enemy, and struck when most appropriate. there is the quality of the blood ravens, so even if the logic is slightly flawed you can see why they are not first founding. 

i will now explain why they are shit. they have no proper fluff. they are unable to sleep. theyre a nothing chapter, really only created for a videogame. that is it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

We ended up talking about the Blood Ravens as, from what I understand, they are the one chapter we fully know of that has an unknown Primarch.



> Of course another rumored origin is that they are of THOUSAND SONS geneseed.
> 
> Not sure how or why that would be permitted by the Powers That Be in the Imperium though...


That is what I have heard as well and fits with the fact that the legion is high in psychic ability and membership. Not to mention their obsession with arcane lore. As to why they would be in the Imperium, perhaps someone started the chapter unbeknown to others and expunged all records of the source of the geneseed. Without a documented link to Magnus and the Thousand Sons there would be no point in destroying the chapter.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

They should just destroy the chapter because they are boring. Seriously, who has played as or against the blood ravens?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i made that point, in less words, earlier and got told this in a very uber esque way



> cccp_one had a lot of bad names to call them but when asked to elaborate he decided to try and kill the thread


just to let you know


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think I might do Blood Ravens for my next army, if my opponent is busy whining about thier lack of fluff or interest then I might have a chance :twisted:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL :lol: :lol: , interesting tactic.
Not well supported this chapter, in fact nobody really ever mentioned them until Dawn of War used them.


----------



## chaosfaction (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe the blood ravens are one of those legions that is led by the Emperor.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> LOL :lol: :lol: , interesting tactic.
> Not well supported this chapter, in fact nobody really ever mentioned them until Dawn of War used them.


As was mentioned in the thread earlier on, they were created for Dawn of War and then included in the official fluff to tie it all together.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, while we;re on the topic of mysterious chapters...what the hell happened to the Rainbow Warriors? Those guys disappeared early and hard ;-)


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Rainbow Warriors are still listed in the Games Workshop chapter page.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

They were the Ultramarines.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As in they;r eone of the innumerable ultras successors, or as in GW changed them into the ultramarines?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

> Edit: By the way, I think we need a standardized moderator title, or at least prefix of some sort. Makes it easier to tell when a real mod is posting vs someone trying to be one.


all the admin/mod's have a unique title under there username. Maybe we should all have something in our Signatures and anyone doing so who isn't supposed to would be dealt with.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is why when I step in as a mod I sign the bottom of the post with The Heretic High Council. We know who the mods are so anyone else doing this will not be smiled upon.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

> anyone else doing this will not be smiled upon.


Unless it is a sardonic smile of glee as ours fingers start itching over the "ban member" function.
Muhahhahahahhahahhahahhahahhahhahahha


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, unfortunately I haven't had time to memorize the poster titles list yet, so it;s sometimes a little hard to tell ;-) But a mod signature or something would be handy


----------

